# The Cold War Group Build.....



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2010)

Was just wondering what you lot have up your sleeves for this one....

I've got....

1. E/E Lightning, either No. 74 or No. 111 Squadron.
2. F4 Phantom from No. 111 Squadron.
3. J35F/J Draken from 13th Fighter Wing and numbered '13'....8)
4. F-8 Crusader, not yet decided...
5. A-1H Skyraider, not yet decided...
6. MiG-21, not yet decided...

Most likely either the Lightning or the Phantom _or_ the Draken...... (help! )


----------



## DBII (Mar 4, 2010)

To many the choose from. I was thinking a Mig 17, Alpha Jet or a A-37. It will end up being whatever is on sale.

DBII


----------



## imalko (Mar 4, 2010)

Originally when I was planing my participation in this GB I had an idea for two entries - F-86 Sabre and MiG-21f-13 - both in Yugoslav insignia as both of this aircraft served with our Air Force. I believe it was unique case of this two bitter rivals serving on the same "side" at the same time in the Cold war.

Alas, it's still too far ahead to say for sure, but it might just happen I'll have to skip this GB altogether.


----------



## kgambit (Mar 4, 2010)

Here's what I was kicking around to choose from:

A-37B Dragonfly
AD-6 Skyraider
A-7E Corsair II, VA-113, "Stingers" USS Ranger, 1970 or BuNo 160544 / VA-93 Blue Blazers CVW-5, USS Midway (CV-41), 1979
F-8J Crusader, VF-24 "Checkertails" USS Hancock 1972 or VF-194 "Red Lightnings", USS Oriskany 1970 (Cag Bird) or 1976 (Bicentennial Cag bird)
F4J Phantom II
F-14A Tomcat
F-111 ?


The Dragonfly and Skyraider are at the top of the list. Still sorting thru what I have to see if there are any other options.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 4, 2010)

Remember guys, this is a Split Build in conjunction with Armor at Kursk....

I will be entering into unfamiliar territory with a special little kit my very kind Swedish Brother, Jan was nice enough to send me for my Burfday:

The Dragon 1/35 Sd.Kfz. 164 Nashorn Premium...


----------



## kgambit (Mar 4, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Remember guys, this is a Split Build in conjunction with Armor at Kursk....
> 
> I will be entering into unfamiliar territory with a special little kit my very kind Swedish Brother, Jan was nice enough to send me for my Burfday:
> 
> The Dragon 1/35 Sd.Kfz. 164 Nashorn Premium...



Cool choice Dan. I thought about doing an armor build - actually spent some time digging thru TankRatsAfv Depot for a likely candidate.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Dwight, Im lookin forward to this one after Gabreski's P-47D for the D-Day Build...


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 4, 2010)

So far I've got two kits, which are both Hasegawa 1/48.

F-4N, which will be done as the VMFA-323 CAG bird aboard the USS Coral Sea in 1980, side number 100 using Eagle Strike Decals.
F-8E, which will be done as a VMF(AW)-323 bird, side number 15, during June 1963.

I may add in an F4U-4, also of VMF-323, but I have to find a kit and decals for it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Please do the Coral Sea bird, please do the Coral Sea bird, please do the Coral Sea bird, please do the Coral Sea bird*





I forgot that it was a split one, with Kursk.....


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 5, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> *Please do the Coral Sea bird, please do the Coral Sea bird, please do the Coral Sea bird, please do the Coral Sea bird*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry Jan, I am!


----------



## kgambit (Mar 5, 2010)

What's the time period covered by the cold war GB? In particular the ENDING date. I'm kicking around a couple of helo's for the build; possibly either a AH1S Cobra or a AH64 Apache. I believe the end of the time period was sometime around 1989 or 1990 but I'm not sure. The Apache A version might JUST squeek in.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 5, 2010)

I think that '89 might just be the year....


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 5, 2010)

I think it should coincide with the fall of the Soviet Union.


----------



## kgambit (Mar 5, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> I think that '89 might just be the year....



I think you're probably right. Well that kills the Apache and the OV-10D Bronco. 

The OV-10D was going to be either a VOM-1 or VOM-2 USMC at Al Zubail, Saudi Arabia, Jan 1991. Hadn't decided on the Apache markings yet but definitely Desert Storm.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 5, 2010)

Why not this for a Cold War build candidate - looked real good in NATO camo:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdW1jiN-gsI_

MM


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 5, 2010)

michaelmaltby said:


> Why not this for a Cold War build candidate - looked real good in NATO camo:
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdW1jiN-gsI_
> ...




Those things are a b!tch to find! 

My brother and I were hunting for one of these for a long time, eventually found one. There's a few in NZ and Hong Kong, but very few in NA that I'm aware of.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry - I'm not a modeler. But it sure belongs in that category. Northern airspace was an important frontier of the CW.

MM

The kit sounds awful - on top of being scarce. But I am amazed how much the modelers on this site improve the kits they buy. 

The Clunk from Hell!

MM

Catch22 -  [email protected]


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes, I agree MM! I was just stating that they were hard to find.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2010)

Some good entries coming up by the look of it. I haven't fully decided yet, but certainly a VV-S MiG 21 'Fishbed D', the epitome of the threat from the Soviet Bear, and maybe a Harrier in a forest hide in Germany. I'd considered a 1/48th scale Vulcan, but Airfix haven't come through yet.....
I see the dates as 1947 to 1989, from the time the Sovs got ar*y, and the blockade of Berlin, to the fall of the regime and the Berlin wall.


----------



## A4K (Mar 5, 2010)

If I can enter, I'm deciding between 3 possibilities: 

Hungarian MiG-15 bis,
Polikarpov I-16 (conversion to Polish two-seat UTI-4),
and finishing a started Falklands era Sea Harrier FRS.1. (all 1:72)


----------



## kgambit (Mar 5, 2010)

A4K said:


> If I can enter, I'm deciding between 3 possibilities:
> 
> Hungarian MiG-15 bis,
> Polikarpov I-16 (conversion to Polish two-seat UTI-4),
> and finishing a started Falklands era Sea Harrier FRS.1. (all 1:72)



Definitely do the Hungarian MiG-15. That would be cool.


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 5, 2010)

If Stug III's participated at Kursk..that's my entry.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2010)

Eeerrrmmmm.......forgot that I have a F-104C Starfighter.  Choices, choices.....that E/E Lightning is a big f*cking b*tch!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2010)

So is the 'Bannana Bomber' (Buccanneer) I remembered I have had sitting waiting to be built for 15 years....got an excuse now!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ooooh......are those whisky Buccaneers too late for the cold war thingy?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2010)

Of course not old chap. The S2B was in RAF full-time service in the 1970's, primary role as a maritime strike aircraft against incursion from the Northern Fleet. Before that, of course, the same airframes were with the RN, in a carrier borne, similar role.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2010)

I was thinking of those banana bombers that carried whisky names old boy....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 7, 2010)

I actually like that.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2010)

Ah, of course, in Gulf 1. A decal sheet has just been released covering all 15(?) of them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2010)

Too late then....bummer!


----------



## rochie (Mar 7, 2010)

might do an EElightning if i can find one cheap enough in 1/48 or maybe a mirage of some description !!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2010)

Top contender is the E/E Lightning for me as well, No. 74 or No. 111 Squadron, or the Draken or the Phantom from, again, the No. 111 Squadron....

Choices, choices...


----------



## rochie (Mar 8, 2010)

just had a thought might do a Jaguar


----------



## imalko (Mar 8, 2010)

You know, judging by great variety of possible subjects (after all we are talking here about historical period of several decades) maybe we could have a "Second Cold War GB" at some time in the future...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2010)

I think the CW time range is to great to be meaningful. Why not Pre and Post Cuban Missile Crisis.?

MM


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2010)

.....and for that want, they can always do a 'unoffical' Group Build.


----------



## A4K (Mar 8, 2010)

...Exactly Jan!

Thanks too Dwight! what d'ya reckon - camo'd or straight metal? (I'm thinking camo, as I've already made an Al bird once for an aquaintance)


----------



## kgambit (Mar 8, 2010)

A4K said:


> ...Exactly Jan!
> 
> Thanks too Dwight! what d'ya reckon - camo'd or straight metal? (I'm thinking camo, as I've already made an Al bird once for an aquaintance)



Definitely camo.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Mar 8, 2010)

As of right now I haven't a clue although there are several possibilities in the stash already. Of course I've said that before and still gone out and bought something new. 

Possibilities are:

B-47 Stratojet [1/144]
AC-47 [1/72]
AC-130 [1/144]
AC-123 [1/144]
AC-119 [1/72] Conversion of a C-119 (I already have the guns)
B-36 [1/144]
F-4 Phantom [1/72] Robin Olds, (have to find decal set first)
EC-121 Connie [1/144]
Mig 21 Fishbed [1/72]
SR71 Blackbird [1/72]

Except for the F-4 I have no clue as to the paint schemes of any of them

I'm thinking of buying a mig 15 [1/72] but I'm not sure who has a good one. The only one I know of off hand is the Airfix new release but I'm not sure that it's really all that.

Dan, Nice choice. I'm not much of a "Non-aircraft" guy myself but just this morning I purchased the Revell LRDG kit. Comes with a jeep and the 30 wt truck. SWEET. Now I'm looking forward to the next MTO GB.


----------



## kgambit (Mar 9, 2010)

dirkpitt289 said:


> I'm thinking of buying a mig 15 [1/72] but I'm not sure who has a good one. The only one I know of off hand is the Airfix new release but I'm not sure that it's really all that.




Hobby Boss and KPro both make a Mig-15 or Mig-15 Bis I believe. Never done anything with the KPro kits. From what I understand Hobby Boss can be a bit hit or miss with their kits, especially their early releases.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2010)

Would love to see a B-47 getting done. Has to be the most beautiful jet bomber, ever!


----------



## A4K (Mar 9, 2010)

dirkpitt289 said:


> I'm thinking of buying a mig 15 [1/72] but I'm not sure who has a good one. The only one I know of off hand is the Airfix new release but I'm not sure that it's really all that.



Dirk, mine's the Italeri boxing of the Dragon kit. I have built this kit once before, and apart from a misaligned wing tab (quickly remedied with a craftknife and butt-fixing to the fues), it was a sweet build. Three points though: one, the main wheel wells aren't deep enough, two, the undercarriage actuators are squared and the wrong length (easy scratchbuild), and three, the wings are a bit too swept back. Only found this out after the first build (and didn't notice myself), but comparison with available drawings backs this up. Still looks good as is, but personally, I may try and grab an Airfix kit for the wings for the next build.

...and Dwight - camo'd she will be!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 9, 2010)

Don't know if you've noticed guys, but the newly released Airfix kit is a new tooling, _not_ the old 1950's kit. Might make a difference.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Mar 10, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Don't know if you've noticed guys, but the newly released Airfix kit is a new tooling, _not_ the old 1950's kit. Might make a difference.



That's what I hear. Of the four recent Airfix (Old School) kits I recently picket up they are all pretty bad. The Mosquito is the best of the bunch but not by much. I look forward to getting a "New" kit just to see if they did indeed get better


----------



## A4K (Mar 14, 2010)

A good indicator would be if anyone has their new tool Spitfire IX...the original is pretty bad, to say the least!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2010)

Think it is time to dig out my F-4 Phantom..Israeli Mig Killer....


----------



## kgambit (Mar 31, 2010)

dirkpitt289 said:


> As of right now I haven't a clue although there are several possibilities in the stash already. Of course I've said that before and still gone out and bought something new.
> 
> Possibilities are:
> 
> ...



Dirk, 

Here's some shots of the AC-47, AC-119, and AC-123 for you.  The 119 and 123 I believe are shown in in standard SEA camo - tan, dark green and light green. Phantoms, A-37 Dragonflys, Skyraiders and Thuds also used the same scheme at times. If you need the color call-outs for that scheme let me know.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 31, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Think it is time to dig out my F-4 Phantom..Israeli Mig Killer....



Ah yes! I believe it was about 1988 that I built a 1/48 Phantom. I boxed it up and had it moved across country in 1992. It languished until now in my basement crawlspace. Canopies and broken wheel being glued on. Pics in a day or two!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 1, 2010)

As I already have built many of the British fighter aircraft related to the Cold War (Phantom's, Lightning's. Meteor's etc, I thought it time to head across the Atlantic and try some of the early classics of the USAF, so primary selection is:
RF-8A Crusader (Vought) of VFP-62 in the Cuban Crisis operation "Blue Moon" in 1962. If time permits, I could venture into either:
F101B Voodoo or
F100D Super Sabre


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2010)

Sounds good Vic. So far, I've restricted myself - yeah, right! I was going to do MiGs 17, 19 and 21, but as I have so many other things going at the moment, some on deadlines, I'll probably just do a1/48th scale MiG 21 of V-VS, in a bare metal finish.
There's a chance that I might throw in a 1/48th scale Buccaneer, the cockpit of which I started about 10 years ago, but I anticipate quite a lot of work to get the fuselage joint right, it being horizontal (like the Tornado), and a few other niggles. Have to see how the time pans out.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Still can't decide.....

1. E/E Lightning, either No. 74 or No. 111 Squadron.
2. F4 Phantom from No. 111 Squadron.
3. J35F/J Draken from 13th Fighter Wing and numbered '13'....
4. F-8 Crusader, not yet decided...
5. A-1H Skyraider, not yet decided...
6. MiG-21, not yet decided...


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 2, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Still can't decide.....
> 
> 1. E/E Lightning, either No. 74 or No. 111 Squadron.
> 2. F4 Phantom from No. 111 Squadron.
> ...



It has to be. National pride old chap!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Can't find decals, that's the (foul language) problem old boy....


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 2, 2010)

The Phantom I build many years ago is in this thread: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/your-completed-kits/f-4-phantom-my-earlier-days-24110.html#post654559


----------



## kgambit (Apr 2, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Can't find decals, that's the (foul language) problem old boy....



1:48 scale? Try here:

Zotz 1/48 SAAB J35F J Draken decal sheet ZTZ48-029 decal sheet


----------



## bemay (Apr 5, 2010)

my entry into the cold war build will be a hasegawa 1:48 scale F-14A from VF-74 be-devilers which was on the aircraft carrier uss saratoga during the mid eighties.


----------



## fatboris (Apr 24, 2010)

Trying to find decals for my pop's unit from 1959. If I can I'll be doing F 100, 21st Tactical Fighter Wing.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 24, 2010)

F-100 "Super Sabre 7" 8 TFW 531 TFS USAF 1/48 decals - eBay (item 390186651188 end time May-22-10 15:49:23 PDT)

http://store.spruebrothers.com/148-...100d-usaf-super-sabre-pt-vii-48790-p7543.aspx

Those are 1/48. Superscale, from what I could tell, also makes one but for 1/72.

EDIT: Just realized they're not from the right year!


----------



## fatboris (Apr 24, 2010)

I can make those work, those are early 60's. Funny, my dad is now in his 70's and has just begun to talk about his time in the Air Force. In the last 3 months he's SLOWLY beginning to tell me about it. I don't even know what he did the 8 years he was in. Want to build it for him.


----------



## machine shop tom (Apr 25, 2010)

It's been a while since I've had time to even think about another model--2 kids in Jr. High bands, REALLY busy at work..............

I'm probably going to build an FJ-4 Fury. I like it's sporty, jaunty, almost but not quite an F-86 look.


tom


----------



## kgambit (Apr 26, 2010)

Hmmm. nobody has an F-5E on the table. Might do one of the aggressor Nellis Gomers or maybe a PACAF Gomers out of Clark AFB. The camo schemes on those are absolutely awesome. All depends on the decals.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2010)

Doesn't seem to be much in the way of 'WARPAC' stuff promised yet either. A 'Bear' or something would be nice - maybe in 1/32nd scale!!!!!


----------



## Sweb (Apr 26, 2010)

I've shown these before with the exception of the B-47E. But, I think they qualify as CW Era. At the moment I'm building an F-15C for a former crew chief friend or I'd participate in this one. BTW, my Pop flew the B-47E as his last mount while assigned to the 100th Bomb Wing at Pease AFb from 1959-1963. I watched many of them take off and a few of them crash on base.

Cold War Planes - Folder Shared from Box.net - Free Online File Storage


----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2010)

Very nice work indeed! I've always liked the look of the B47, a very 'smooth' looking aircraft, and purposeful.


----------



## tonyb (Apr 27, 2010)

This will be my first GB and I'm thinking I'll make a couple of RAAF birds,at least one of them in 1/48 scale.
I'm looking at getting a Gloster Meteor from the Korean war era and an A-4 Skyhawk from the Vietnam era.
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2010)

B-47! The most beautiful jet bomber E-V-E-R!


----------



## DBII (Apr 29, 2010)

To many to choose from. I was OPFOR on computer simulations for about 9 years. I always loved Red Air. I will see if I can find a WARPAC bird. If not, maybe an Alfa jet or A-37.


----------



## magnu (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll hopefully be giving this one a go with this


----------



## A4K (Apr 29, 2010)

In addition to the 'possibles' I've mentioned here already, I've got a 'definite' for the Kursk part of this build - an Sdkfz 124 Wespe kindly given to me by Alex! 

Wanted to ask too...would my uncle's Spitfire PR.XIX (PS888 ) fit the build definition? If so, might be the kick in the pants I need to get it moving...
...also post-war RNZAF types? What are the borders on this build exactly?

Evan


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 29, 2010)

Stolen from the thread that Terry just posted about one month being left in the D-Day build:

The next Group Build, 'Cold War Protagonists', commences this coming Saturday, May 1st. There aren't any particular guidelines for this build, other than that aircraft should be representative of the major powers lined-up in what became known as the 'Cold War' - an at times uneasy peace between the (former) Soviet Union and her satellites (WARPAC) and the West, mainly NATO.
The period covers a lengthy time span, from around 1948 until the collapse of the Soviet union, 1989-90, so there should be plenty to go at. Please note that, for example, aircraft from the Korean War, although within the period and, to an extent, eligible as 'protagonists', are in reality more suited to that specific conflict which, although it saw the 'unofficial' involvement of the Soviets, wasn't part of what would be considered the real threat of the so-called 'Cold War'. Builds covering specific periods or conflicts have been included in the recent polls. 
Although the potential threat was global, the main focus was on NATO's right flank - the very real possibility of Soviet forces pouring across the North German Plain, and over-running western Europe. This resulted in an immense air defence line from the Arctic southwards, plus, of course, a substantial strike force on bases in North America and points south, the UK, and Europe itself.
The very time span, the nations involved, and the geographic layout should provide endless possibilities for some interesting models, especially from the periods during the 'height' of the Cold War - the 1950's to early 1970's, and it could be fascinating to see the vast array of types, colour schemes and, of course, technological advances which developed during this time. 
Looking forward to seeing your entries!


I guess this means my F4Us are out!


----------



## fatboris (Apr 29, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> B-47! The most beautiful jet bomber E-V-E-R!



We have one of 4 B1-A's here in CO, very cool looking bird in person.The B-47 is definitely beautiful but the B-1 is straight menacing.


----------



## A4K (Apr 29, 2010)

Catch22 said:


> Stolen from the thread that Terry just posted about one month being left in the D-Day build:
> 
> I guess this means my F4Us are out!




...and my kiwi stuff and post-war Spit...oh well, thanks for posting Corey!


----------



## tonyb (Apr 29, 2010)

I guess my Aussie Skyhawk and Meteor are also out!
I have other ideas so not a problem.
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2010)

I've posted a reply to Cory's question re the F4U in the 'One Month' thread, which may give some guide lines. The problem is, it's such a long time span, that it's normal to try to identify specifics which, of course, can't really be achieved in this instance. All I can suggest is look at the title, 'Cold War', and think what that was all about. No disrespect, but specific conflicts, or other actions, have been suggested as future GB's, for example Korea and Vietnam, both of which are very important subjects in their own right, and include definite aircraft types. For this GB, just think 'Russia' versus 'The West', over a period of forty plus years! There must be over 100 types to choose from, from a multitude of Air Forces and Navies, and it should provide a heck of a lot of variety, making a change from all the FW190s, P51s etc.
Bear in mind that, in the GB's so far, there has been a lot of repetition of types - similar colours, just different locations etc., so this GB should be the one which will be really different - if a bit difficult to define!
EDIT:- I will add this though - if there is a provenance for a particular subject you want to model, which might not be directly linked to what is considered the 'Cold War', then, given that suitable background info can be provided, that subject very well might be elligible. For instance, let's say that during the Suez Crisis, RAF Spitfire 19's were employed on photo-recce work, to photograph suspected troop concentations on the Egyption border, and this was because it was thought that the Russians had sent an armoured divison to support Nassa's forces. This could lead to an escalation of the situation, thereby leading to all-out war between the West and the Soviet Union.
In this instance, that would indicate a strong association with the 'Cold War', and therefore models of RAF Spitfire 19's, _operating in that theatre_, would be elligible for the GB. In fact, the same type operating with RAF Germany during the late 1940's/ early 1950's would be elligible, as they were 'in the Cold War'.


----------



## tonyb (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok,I have now decided I will make both a US and a Soviet bird being the F7U 3M Cutlass and Mig 17F respectively.Both will be in 1/48.
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice one! Look forward to seeing those, especially that strange bird the Cutlass - don't see them very often.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2010)

Still undecided between these.....

1. E/E Lightning, either No. 74 or No. 111 Squadron.
2. F4 Phantom from No. 111 Squadron.
3. J35F/J Draken from 13th Fighter Wing and numbered '13'....
4. F-8 Crusader, not yet decided...
5. A-1H Skyraider, not yet decided...
6. MiG-21, not yet decided...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 30, 2010)

I like the F7-U Choice, very cool!

My possibilities so far:
1 - Isreali IAI Kfir
2 - SAAB Ja-37 Viggen with the (splinter camo scheme below)
3 - South African Atlas Cheetah

I'm really leaning towards the Viggen.

pic from http://www.mamboccv.com/JA37Viggen_57_F7_SwedishAF_950724.JPG


----------



## A4K (Apr 30, 2010)

GO THE VIGGEN!!!!!!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 30, 2010)

Viggen for for sure. Excuse me
forrrr rtpyoiss.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2010)

Go viggen!!!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 30, 2010)

Holy crap, what was I doing above your post Jan?!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2010)

Well...I'm sticking with an Israeli F-4E Phantom Mig killer from the Yom Kippur war.

Quote "The conflict had all the elements of a severe international crisis, and ended with a near-confrontation between the two nuclear superpowers, the United States and the Soviet Union, both of whom launched massive resupply efforts to their allies during the war."


----------



## N4521U (Apr 30, 2010)

Wouldn't it be great to have your own Warthog! Saw one do the dog bone strafing run. I would hate to be the one he is after!


----------



## imalko (Apr 30, 2010)

Hm, I'm having troubles finding appropriate model for this GB... 

Early on I've decided to do some JRV (Yugoslav Air Force) jet of Cold war period for this GB. MY first choice was 1/48 Academy MiG-21MF (that's what it says on the box, but the model is Bis variant actually). This would be my first time venturing into 1/48 scale. Alas, though I've got aftermarket decals for the project, I had no luck in finding this model in hobby shops around here. (Since I don't have credit card, online ordering is out of the question for me and I can only rely to the selection of models currently available in hobby shops in Belgrade.)
Then I thought of other Academy kits but in 1/72 scale this time - Sabre or Thunderjet (both types were operated by JRV). For Sabre I found the kit, but no aftermarket decals and for Thunderjet I found neither the kit nor the decals. In the end I got nothing...

To cut the long story short, since I was unable to get myself the kit I _really_ wanted to do (1/48 MiG-21), I will probably skip this GB entirely. I might yet come up with something, but I seriously doubt it. Maybe a short brake before I get "burned out" from modeling isn't a bad idea after all. Last time it happened it took me almost 10 years to return to the hobby...


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Igor! Maybe someone closer to you would be willing to order one for you?


----------



## DBII (Apr 30, 2010)

I found a Draken, Academy Mig 21MF, Revell Mig 21PFM, F-106, Revell Mi-8, sevral F-105s. I also found a Japanese made P-51 in 1/70 scale that had a clear skin like the Montogtam Phantom P-51. Now I am off topic. Not much Cold War to choose from. For Kurisk, I found a Germany Cbmt Engr vehicle at the store and a Russian M3 Lee on the Squadron website. 

DBII


----------



## Airframes (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice one Wayne, and a good example of what I was trying to explain in one of my other posts. The 'Yom Kippur' war was certainly an 'incident' which was close to turning the Cold War into a 'Hot' war with, as you mentioned, both 'Russia' and the West being indirectly involved. I was actuallu just finishing a NATO exercise in (then) West Germany when this kicked off, and we were put on immediate alert in case the 'Sovs' rolled across the East German border - possibly the closest we've come to a nuclear third World War, even more so than Cuba and Bay of Pigs.
Igor, sorry to hear about your problems getting the MiG. Both of the Academy 1/48th scale kits are available here at reasonable prices, and the Revell kit. I can get one and send it to you if you want; send me a PM and let me know. I'm doing the Academy MiG21 PF, 'Fishbed D', which seems to be a very nice kit.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2010)

Give me your address igor, and I'll get you a 1/48 MiG-21 mate! I have that kit in the stash.

Edit: Sorry Terry, old boy! Just actually your post there, you go ahead and do it....

Edit again!: It's the PF I have!


----------



## imalko (May 1, 2010)

Really appreciate the offer Jan, but I already kinda arranged something with Terry through PMs yesterday.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2010)

Nae worries Igor! Just read your post and didn't read Terry's....


----------



## Airframes (May 1, 2010)

This forum is bl**dy marvellous. Where else can you get people helping each other across the World? Brilliant!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2010)

True old boy!


----------



## T Bolt (May 1, 2010)

I’m thinking of entering the group build with the XF-85 Goblin . I know it wasn’t operational but it defiantly was a child of the cold war. 

This is my first time around at a group build and I don’t know all the ins and outs. How do I register, and is there a deadline for registering?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2010)

Username:
Name: 
Category: 
Kit:
Scale: 
Accessories:


----------



## Airframes (May 1, 2010)

Nice choice Glenn. I reckon that's what inspired those kits for 'Egg planes' - it certainly is the original!
Jan's shown what you need to lay out, in that format. It's good to provide a bit of background to the subject too, if possible. Have a look at the rules, and the photo requirements, posted in the general Group Build section, and see how others have started their threads, and if you then have further questions, just shout!
There's no entry deadline, just create a new thread for each model, and put it in the Group Build general section for now - it'll eventually be moved into a new GB thread by one of the mods (I hope!).


----------



## T Bolt (May 1, 2010)

Thanks Terry, Jan. Now all I have to do is clean a couple of years of junk off my model table. Hope some of my paint is still good.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2010)

Anytime mate....


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 1, 2010)

Nice choice Glenn, I really like it!


----------



## A4K (May 1, 2010)

Interesting choice Glenn, definitely something different!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 2, 2010)

Hay Glen, that’s an exciting looking choice, looking forward to you joining the GBs. Do you have a kit of the XF-85 or will it be a scratch build?


----------



## T Bolt (May 2, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Hay Glen, that’s an exciting looking choice, looking forward to you joining the GBs. Do you have a kit of the XF-85 or will it be a scratch build?



Special Hobby 1/48th limited run kit I bought a few years ago. I started the group build thread last night.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2010)

Hmmmm......

With two F8 Crusaders up and running already, I'm not too sure about that one. Might go for the E/E Lightning and either No. 74 or No. 111 Squadron, or the F4 Phantom from No. 111 Squadron. On the other hand, the Skyraider could be fun too! Oh dear..... 


1. E/E Lightning, either No. 74 or No. 111 Squadron.
2. F4 Phantom from No. 111 Squadron.
3. J35F/J Draken from 13th Fighter Wing and numbered '13'....
4. F-8 Crusader, not yet decided...
5. A-1H Skyraider, not yet decided...
6. MiG-21, not yet decided...


----------



## rochie (May 4, 2010)

not sure if i'm going to make this group build, got to pay off the balance of my summer holiday.
will see what happens in the next month or so as to wether i can get a suitable kit !!!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2010)

Fingers crossed old boy!

Now decisios, decisions...... It's tempting to do the Phantom from the No. 111 Squadron, because I'm a sucker for that camouflage, but I think that I'll need another kit for that K version since I have the J kit. 
Well, you can't really lose with the E/E Lightning either....8)


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2010)

imalko said:


> Hm, I'm having troubles finding appropriate model for this GB...
> 
> Early on I've decided to do some JRV (Yugoslav Air Force) jet of Cold war period for this GB. MY first choice was 1/48 Academy MiG-21MF (that's what it says on the box, but the model is Bis variant actually). This would be my first time venturing into 1/48 scale. Alas, though I've got aftermarket decals for the project, I had no luck in finding this model in hobby shops around here. (Since I don't have credit card, online ordering is out of the question for me and I can only rely to the selection of models currently available in hobby shops in Belgrade.)
> Then I thought of other Academy kits but in 1/72 scale this time - Sabre or Thunderjet (both types were operated by JRV). For Sabre I found the kit, but no aftermarket decals and for Thunderjet I found neither the kit nor the decals. In the end I got nothing...
> ...



Igor , according to my info the Academy kit with the MiG-21MF no.2172 is the MF variant. Could you tell me why you think it is the Bis type? If you could I would like to see the pics of one of the fuselage halves and the larger fin ( approperiate side regarding the fuselage half ) ALso I need to see the "hump" with the cockpit conopy.As memo serves the front part of the fuselage is interchangeable because of the PF/MF available variants.


----------



## imalko (May 4, 2010)

Wojtek, I still haven't seen this kit myself, but I read a few reviews of the kit where is stated that this is _Bis_ rather then _MF_ variant.

Here are links to some of those reviews:



> The next installment of the Academy MiG-21 family has now arrived! The MiG-21MF Fishbed J was one of the most widely exported variants of the venerable MiG-21 family and remains in service with many Air Forces around the world. _Unfortunately, the only part of this kit that is a MiG-21MF is the boxart. The kit itself is the later model MiG-21bis Fishbed L._



Academy 1/48 Mikoyan MiG-21MF Fishbed J





> This is my build of Academy's MiG-21MF, kit # 2171/FA147. The box top says copyright 1998, but it may have been issued earlier than that. _As has been noted on numerous articles on this kit the model is rather a MiG-21 bis 'Fishbed L', rather than an MF._



MiG-21 bis by Bob Aikens (Academy 1/48 )

When I get the kit, I'll take detailed photos and post them. Here's the kit in question...


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2010)

Must admit I have read similar things about the Academy MiG21MF. Rather confusing!
Jan, why not get the Hasegawa kit, in the RAF version? Still around at TAHS (I know you had problems there!) and I believe at King Kit. Of course, the Lightning is the epitome of the RAF 'Cold War' interceptor - looks great in the black and yellow. Hint - hint!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2010)

True! The Lightning doesn't look to shabby in red either old boy......*nudge* Nudge*


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2010)

As I said....8)


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2010)

I get the message! I had thought of doing the 56 Sqn Lightning for the GB, but want to keep it as part of the 56 Sqn Hiastory build - coming soon(ish)!


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2010)

imalko said:


> Wojtek, I still haven't seen this kit myself, but I read a few reviews of the kit where is stated that this is _Bis_ rather then _MF_ variant.
> 
> Here are links to some of those reviews:
> 
> ...





OK. It will be better to see that than have a look at the finall effect..All I can say at the moment is I can't agree with many of these points posted on the sites. One thing is sure and I agree with that , the cockpit for both PF and MF variants is incorrect and needs to be either scratch-built or replaced with rasin and PE parts.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2010)

Keep getting a nagging feeling that I've got decals to do this VF-51 F-4 B at home.... So, either a No. 111 Squadron E/E Lightning or a VF-51 F4-B Phantom. Decisions, decisions..


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2010)

They're both stunners, so do 'em both! Problem solved!!


----------



## pbfoot (May 6, 2010)

To bad that too many guys are not picking Cold War birds , I guess I'll build a Spanish 109


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2010)

Not quite sure what you mean Neil? Those entered so far qualify for the Cold War period, although there might be a specific period here and there which should really be in a separate GB.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (May 6, 2010)

Here we are, May 6th and I'm still not sure what I will be building yet. I have so many choices without having to hit the LHS. My 2 MIG 15's finally came in but there are already so many.... Hum... What to do what to do....


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 6, 2010)

Phantom or Lightning, that's a toughie.


----------



## pbfoot (May 6, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Not quite sure what you mean Neil? Those entered so far qualify for the Cold War period, although there might be a specific period here and there which should really be in a separate GB.


Viet Nam and Middle East ain't .part of Cold War IMHO . WARPAC vs NATO.


----------



## imalko (May 6, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> Viet Nam and Middle East ain't .part of Cold War IMHO...



Matter of ones perception I guess. In my opinion both Vietnam and Middle Eats conflicts were part of Cold War in wider context. Global struggle between super powers manifested itself through this local conflicts. 
Whatever the interpretation would be, both conflicts do belong to given time frame in any case.


----------



## pbfoot (May 6, 2010)

imalko said:


> Matter of ones perception I guess. In my opinion both Vietnam and Middle Eats conflicts were part of Cold War in wider context. Global struggle between super powers manifested itself through this local conflicts.
> Whatever the interpretation would be, both conflicts do belong to given time frame in any case.


I guess Ethiopia and Eritrea qualify or we could toss in El Salvador Nicaraugua, or any conflict at all from 48 -91 .


----------



## imalko (May 6, 2010)

I'm not familiar with details on conflicts you mentioned, but, generally speaking, if super powers were involved in conflict supporting opposing sides and supplying them with weapons as in Middle East, or, directly engaging themselves in conflict as the US did in Vietnam, then yes, that conflicts would be part of the wider context of the Cold war. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2010)

Although the VietNam war was not strictly part of what is considered the 'Cold War', as Imalko stated the involvement, directly and inderectly, of the USA and the Soviet Union, had a bearing on the global situation regarding any potential confrontation between NATO and the (former) USSR. 
Personally, I would prefer, for the purposes of the GB's, to see Viet Nam, and Korea, covered by separate Group Builds, as I see the 'Cold War' as strictly a potential conflict between NATO (and the 'West' in general) and the USSR and her WARPAC allies, which, as we know, came very close on more than one occassion.
However, in the case of the Yom Kippur war, that was definitely a crucial point in the 'Cold War', aswith the support to both 'sides' from the West and the USSR, it was though that it might be the final turn of the key which could have initiated full-scale war between the USSR and the West. At the time, Soviet forces were mobilised in northern Europe, and moved to within metres of the Finnish border (some actually crossed), and NATO forces in Germany were put on immediate stand-by (I was there!).
Other conflicts that might have 'upset' either the 'West' or the USSR, such as Angola, Erirtria, Somalia, Grenada etc etc were just that - conflicts, which, although perhaps sensitive in as much as they affected East - West diplomatic relationships one way or another, were not on a scale that could have lead to intervention, leading to possible/probable escalation, by one of the so-called 'Super Powers'.
But in general Neil, yes, you are right, the 'Cold War' is normally seen as the uneasy peace between the 'West', and particularly NATO, and the former USSR.


----------



## imalko (May 6, 2010)

It was always my opinion that Vietnam was a part of Cold War because one of the major combatants in that war, the United States, was also one of the main protagonists of Cold War. However, I understand your reasoning to treat Vietnam separately Terry. But this brings us then to one technical question - should entries related to Vietnam be withdrawn from this Cold War GB or not? I think Vietnam related entries should be allowed for the purpose of this Group Build. (Why Yom Kippur war should be included Terry already explained.)

Vietnam war (and Korean war for that matter) sure offer enough possible entries for separate Group Builds, but for the time being there's no such group Builds in our future GB schedule:

Feb 1st-May 31st 2010 - D Day/Invasion Stripes
May 1st-Aug 30th - Cold War/Armor at Kursk Split Build
Aug 1st-Nov 30th - Battle of Britian
Nov 1st, 2010-Feb 28th, 2011 - Commonwealth / Night Fighters Split Build
Feb 1st-May 31st - VVS/Eastern Front 1941-45 Split Build
May 1st-Aug 30th, 2011 - Focke Wulfs Messerschmitts
Aug 1st-Nov 30th - Aces Aircraft of WW2
Nov 1st, 2011-Feb 28th, 2012 - Aircraft in Foreign Service WW2 / Captured Aircraft SPLIT BUILD
Feb 1st-May 31st - Your Favorite Aircraft of All Time
May 1st-Aug 30th - Home Country Modern Aircraft / Spitfire Marks SPLIT BUILD
Aug 1st-Nov 30th - Aircraft Carrier Planes
Nov 1st, 2012-Feb 28th, 2013 - From WW1 to WW2 1914-39
Feb 1st-May 31st - The Jet Age 1944-45 / Recon-Transport-Observer Aircraft of WW2 SPLIT BUILD 

Just noticed - Cold War should be split build with "Armour at Kursk" GB, but there isn't a single entry for Kursk so far...


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2010)

I keep forgetting about the Kursk split-build!
I'm open reference the inclusion of Viet Nam-specific aircraft in this GB, and leave it to the consensus of the members and other judges. I have already stated that Korean War-specific aircraft are not really part of the 'Cold War' as such, although they are of course within the time period, but so were many other events World-wide which had no direct relationships to what was seen as the Cold War.
The term 'Cold War' followed on from Churchill's (?) comment that, following the actions of the former USSR, an 'Iron Curtain' had come down across Europe, and, especially since the blockade of Berlin and trhe subsequent air-lift, has always been seen as the threat, to NATO, of the former Soviet Union and her satellites crossing the East German border, and invading the rest of Europe, with the probability of direct action against the mainland United States of America, and the subsequent esxcalation into all-out global war.
Although this threat did, of course, mean that the USA in particular paid attention to their left flank, i.e. possible attack from the Western side of the continental USA, the main threat was always considered to be from within the USSR's European borders.
It might be possible that the Viet Nam War, and the Korean War, both suggested as potential future GB's, were considered by some to be part of the Cold War, and therefore the Group Build where, in reality, these were conflicts on a scale which would justify GB's specifically covering these events.


----------



## Catch22 (May 6, 2010)

So where does that leave those two conflicts for the purposes of this build?


----------



## tonyb (May 6, 2010)

By all means don't allow the Vietnam planes but I'm still building mine!
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2010)

He He! 
To both of you, I'll leave it up to the other judges and the consenus of the members. If it's thought that they should be included, then fine. In fact, if Korea and Viet Nam_ are _included, I can enter my Korean War Sea Fury!!!
I do think however (and this is purely my personal opinion) that both of these conflicts ought to be the subjects of separate GB's, if only for the reasons in the description of the percieved Cold War in my previous post.
Cheers,
T.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (May 6, 2010)

I can see Terry's point about excluding aircraft from the Korean and Vietnam wars but like some have mentioned there is no GB on the horizon for either of those wars. Excluding those conflicts will also exclude quite a few entries. For me this reduces the possibilities I currently have in my stash.  Not that it would be a make or break deal for me. What I think I really want to build is a century aircraft (Surprised none have been entered yet) but they are kind of elusive in 1/72. 

Looks like this debate has narrowed my choices down to a B-47 StratoJet, B-36 Peacemaker and possibly an EC-121 Warning Star all of which are in 1/144. I think I could also build a F9F Panther.


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2010)

OK, as neither the Korean War or the Viet Nam war are in line for GB's in the near future, unless there are any valid objections, these *can* be included in this Group Build, in order that members can enter an already chosen model.
I will point out though that quite a number of the aircraft types which took part in these conflicts, were also, independantly, in service with Air Forces or units which _were_ considered to be directly related to the Cold War.
With such an extended time-period covered by this GB, there is a truly vast array of aircraft types from which to choose, the majority of which are available as kits, or at least the more well-known types. Also, there are a lot of Air Forces, let alone units, from which to choose, with at least ten (Air Forces) covering the European 'threat' alone.
Perhaps a review of the future GB's might be an idea, as it's evident that there will be some repetitive subjects, with fleets of Bf109's, FW190's, P51's, Spitfires etc expected in at least two of the forthcoming GB's, the type of subjects which have already featured heavily in at least three GB's so far! 
Please don't misunderstand me, as I don't really mind one way or the other, but with so much to choose from, it would be nice to have some real variation in the Group Builds in future.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (May 6, 2010)

Part of the reason I was/ am looking forward to this Group Build was to get away from the Mustangs, Spitfires, 109's etc. As much as I love those types of aircraft its good to have variety.


----------



## Catch22 (May 7, 2010)

I completely see where you're coming from Terry, and I agree, but like has been pointed out there isn't a GB for either on the horizon. Yay F4U(s)!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (May 7, 2010)

I finally made my decision. My entry will be the *SR71 Blackbird*. It doesn't get more "Cold War" then that unless you can dig up a U2...


----------



## T Bolt (May 7, 2010)

Excellent pick Dirk!  Definitely "Cold War" Just how many missiles did Russia shoot at that bird?....


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 7, 2010)

Nice Dirk!


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2010)

Great choice Dirk !


----------



## A4K (May 7, 2010)

Echo that...a classic if ever there was one!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2010)

I don't see how we can't include Vietnam and Korea in this GB, two of those times when the Cold War warmed up slightly, much like Cuba in '62. 
I think that it's plenty of good subjects even for later of Vietnam and Korea....

It's cool with me either way...


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2010)

I hope we do have dedicated Viet Nam and Korean War GB's, as again, thereares a lot of potential subjects, apart from Sabres, MiG's, Phantoms and Hueys. Perhaps another poll is needed? There was some interest in both of these subjects, but they seem to have fallen by the wayside, in favour of more Luftwaffe and aces kites, not that there's anything wrong with those of course!


----------



## imalko (May 7, 2010)

Hey Dirk, cool choice for a Group build mate. Now only thing we need is to someone enter MiG-25 or MiG-31 in order to try to intercept your Blackbird.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (May 7, 2010)

imalko said:


> Hey Dirk, cool choice for a Group build mate. Now only thing we need is to someone enter MiG-25 or MiG-31 in order to try to intercept your Blackbird.



Yeah, good luck with that. They couldn't catch one then and they won't catch one now. 

To jump in on the GB debate if I may. If you ask me we schedule these builds way to far in advance. Yes at the time we vote and it all seems good but things change. I think we should schedule these two or three at a time. not 2 years in advance. This is a perfect example of change. 4 months ago Vietnam and Korea were low on the list if at all. Now it seems everyone would be interested if we were to have one now.


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2010)

I agree. I think the original intention was to draw-up a provisional list from the votes in the poll, putting it in order of preference, which lead to the long list of dates. Dan did a great job on this, with the intention of it being revised as required. This seems to have resulted in a list for two years' GB's, with repetitive subjects in some cases, very possibly spurred by enthusiasm for a particular subject at that time.


----------



## T Bolt (May 7, 2010)

Maybe we can modify one of the future GB's, like "Battle of Britain/ Korea"? I wouldn't mind having a 109 and an F-86 going at the same time.


----------



## imalko (May 7, 2010)

I think the issue of making the GB listing too far ahead was addressed when we were voting for future group builds, but was neglected. Agreeing with Dirk's and Terry's posts, maybe the solution would be to chose future group builds one year at the time at least.

For example, let us keep the current group build listing up until this time next year, finishing with Eastern Front GB in May 2011 and then (or some time earlier) vote new four or so group builds for another one-year period. 

Also, considering apparent failure of "Armor at Kursk" split build (no entries whatsoever have been made so far), maybe abandoning the practice of split builds could be considered.


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2010)

I would agree on keeping the list going up until this time next year, especially for the next GB, The Battle of Britain. I'll admit, this is one of my favourite subjects, and I've been looking forward to it for ages, but, it's also an extremely important historic subject and, of course, this year is the 70th anniversary. To have this as a split build would, i believe detract from the GB as a whole, and the importance of the BoB's place in history.
As for 'shelving' split builds, I tend to agree here also. So far, every GB has seen something of a 'mad rush' near the end, to complete models, and, of course, many, including at least one of mine, have not been completed at all, or even started (including two of mine!).
With four months in which to build one to four models, I beleive an additional build at the same time (as in a split build) could cause problems for those who wish to partake in both. Also, narrowing-down subjects could become something of a chore for individuals, as evidenced by some of the apparent confusion over subjects for the Cold War GB, where the choice is almost endless, over a 40+ year period!!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 8, 2010)

Digging through my decals for some ideas, had a bit more than I thought. Leaning towards a F-4B from VF-111 and/or E/E Lightning from No. 111 Squadron. Didn't take pics of them all, still have some for Skyhawks, Intruders, Prowlers, Crusaders, Phantoms.....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 8, 2010)

I've also noticed that I've got sets to do 7(!) USS Coral Sea F/A-18A's.... 

VFA-132
VMFA-323
VMFA-314
VFA-131
VFA-136
VFA-137 x 2


----------



## A4K (May 8, 2010)

Just to answer Igor's post, I did want to enter the kursk build with an SdKfz 124 Wespe, time permitting... whether or not a split build is a good idea or not though, I couldn't say. Hell of alot of work for the judges in any case!


----------



## pbfoot (May 9, 2010)

I really dismayed not a 104 or F86 in the build probably the 2 most important NATO birds


----------



## Airframes (May 10, 2010)

Yep, I expected an F104 at least, along with a lot of other classics. Nearly did a F86 myself though.


----------



## kgambit (May 10, 2010)

dirkpitt289 said:


> I finally made my decision. My entry will be the *SR71 Blackbird*. It doesn't get more "Cold War" then that unless you can dig up a U2...



Awesome Dirk. Was hoping to see someone to do a blackbird. Now we just need a F-105 Thud. 

Thinking I *might* do a A-37 Dragonfly or an A-7 Corsair in addition to the F-111F but I'm going to hold off for a bit.


----------



## A4K (May 11, 2010)

Good ideas Dwight!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 11, 2010)

Good one Dirk, go for it mate.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 11, 2010)

SR-71!? Wooow.......great stuff mate!


----------



## Catch22 (May 12, 2010)

Opinion time! What do you think I should put in as my fourth entry, an AU-1 Corsair or and F9F Panther, both of VMA-323?


----------



## T Bolt (May 12, 2010)

Go with the Panther Cory. More out of the ordinary than the Corsair.


----------



## pbfoot (May 12, 2010)

Catch22 said:


> Opinion time! What do you think I should put in as my fourth entry, an AU-1 Corsair or and F9F Panther, both of VMA-323?


Why not a Banshee off the Maggie or Bonnie


----------



## Catch22 (May 12, 2010)

Not the easiest to find, and I have too many kits in the closet!


----------



## Airframes (May 12, 2010)

Panther definitely - or you'll end up with Corsairsephalitis !!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 13, 2010)

PANTHER!


----------

